# What is this fish????



## fry1goat (Aug 3, 2007)

Does anyone know what kinda fish this is on the left? I got this from the LS today. They did not know what it was. Apparently it had been hiding in the tank for awhile. They were not sure what it was doing in their pleco tank. Nobody knew what it was so i got it for cheap. What kinda cat is it? " THE ONE ON THE LEFT"THE LINKE TO MY PIC IS BELOW

http://fishforum.com/album_pic.php?pic_id=545


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

It is difficult to verify from your picture. Please provide us more pics which should be even clearer so we can identify it clearly.


----------



## fry1goat (Aug 3, 2007)

I THINK IT MAYBE A Mystus tengara. Did some research, and think that is what it is.


----------



## fry1goat (Aug 3, 2007)

Am i right? Does anyone know what it maybe. I thought i found the right name for the fish, but now i think i am wrong. The pattern of that fish with my fish does not look right. Anyone know what kind i have purchased?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

fry1goat said:


> Am i right? Does anyone know what it maybe. I thought i found the right name for the fish, but now i think i am wrong. The pattern of that fish with my fish does not look right. Anyone know what kind i have purchased?


Your picture is hard to tell. Please provide us clearer pics. We cannot compare your search properly.


----------



## fry1goat (Aug 3, 2007)

Alright Here is another picture of the fish. Still is a bit blurry. Hope this picture will help out 


http://www.fishforum.com/album_pic.php?pic_id=546
http://www.fishforum.com/album_pic.php?pic_id=546
http://www.fishforum.com/album_pic.php?pic_id=546[/list]


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

No, it doesn't look like a _Mystus tengara_ to me. Its body shape closely resembles as that of some synodontis species however.


----------



## fry1goat (Aug 3, 2007)

Do you have any idea what it may be? Im very curious. I have searched the web without a for sure answer. Let me know if you find out what it is. Thanks


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

It looks like a cross between a panda and julii Corydoras. Maybe species 069 but not sure. Too hard to tell without a really good fullprofile shot to see the color patterns and striations. But definately looks like a corydorus of some kind.


----------



## The-Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

it is a _batasio affinis_
look out for the next issue of PFK as they have done a small article on them in the 'interesting imports' section and I've contributed to the article.

the common name I purchased it as was Burmese mountain catfish but that was probably made up by the shop, they do come from Myanmar (Burma) though.


----------



## fry1goat (Aug 3, 2007)

I looked over some pics of Corydoras. I have concluded that it is not a corydoras. The body shape is alot different. The head of my fish does not look anything like a Corydoras. The pattern of its colors do look like a julii Corydoras. But body type does not match. Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## fry1goat (Aug 3, 2007)

WOLF that looks pretty close to what my fish does. Not sure if it is the correct fish though. Mine has a stripe on it, and its fins look a bit differnt. Is there another type of the batasio affinis ?? If you can find one even closer to the fish i have post me a link so i can compare.


----------



## The-Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

the fish is defiantly in the _batasio_ genus and I'm certain it is an _affinis_ from the pics you have supplied.
the trouble with all the batasio species is very little info is out there and even less photos.


----------



## fry1goat (Aug 3, 2007)

Is there any useful information you can give me about this breed of fish? Are they a common catfish? How big do they tend to get? Any info i should know?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I don;t know, I have spent another hour looking for it and it still comes down to corydorus. Short, pudgy body, really high dorsal with black tips, and large beady eyes. Maybe species 089 or 091 but I can't tell for sure. As for it being batasio species it doesn't look like it is long enough nor slender enough unless the picture is truely that bad.


----------



## The-Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

fry1goat said:


> Is there any useful information you can give me about this breed of fish? Are they a common catfish? How big do they tend to get? Any info i should know?


not common in the trade but are appearing more and more regularly now due the the government in Myanmar relaxing its laws on fish catching for export.

they are a subtropical fish and do better in waters between 20-26c which makes the great tankmates for most danionins (danios, devarios, microrasboras etc) and a lot of other Asian fish.

the largest batasio reaches 6 inches so there should be no worries about having a monster fish in your midst, B.affinis reaches 3.5" (mine have)


----------



## fry1goat (Aug 3, 2007)

AHH HAA! I think i found maybe what exactly this fish is,Batasio batasio . The only difference is my fish's fit is black not clear. Let me know what you think.


----------



## The-Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

fry1goat said:


> The only difference is.....


and their in lies the crux of the problem in IDing batasios
you have spotted a difference in the one you think it is.
so does that make it a different species or a sub-species or even a regional variant; who knows?

I think for now just accept that it is a batasio of some kind and when it has matured a bit, say in 3-4 months try to define exactly which batasio it is.


----------



## fry1goat (Aug 3, 2007)

Thankyou wolf, you have helped me out very well.


----------

